# make mine a double shot latte



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Saying hello to everyone here. I can't really think what else to say. Ok well i'm going to take the test on here very soon so i'll get back to you properly in a day or so.

Bye for now!


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Greetings and Salutations, monique.
Enjoy your browses.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, monique.
Enjoy your browses.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Greetings and Salutations, monique.
Enjoy your browses.*


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank youse for the welcomes. Well that test didnt take as long as i thought so here is me!

Your Type is 
*INTP*IntrovertedIntuitiveThinkingPerceivingStrength of the preferences % 89388811
You are: 

very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
very expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality
Ooooh. What does that mean? Guess i should look it up. And i just have. The Butt & Heiss description is pretty close i have to say. Not the mathematics & computer stuff, though. I'm rubbish at maths for starters. Anyway, tired now so i'll say goodnight.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

>.> an INTP that's bad at math? That's like an ENTP that's bad at Psychology.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome :tongue:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Greetings and Salutations, monique.
> Enjoy your browses.





Trope said:


> Greetings and Salutations, monique.
> Enjoy your browses.





BadWolf said:


> *Greetings and Salutations, monique.
> Enjoy your browses.*


:dry: I can't tell whether I love you guys or hate your guys.

Hi, Monique :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

*you, not your


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Monique! Welcome :crazy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> *you, not your


Crap! I hate when I do that.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the center of the central point where the silent ghosts and the axis of the skeletal butterfly join hands in a freaky deeky bubble made of St. Johns Warts smuggled across the interstellar border of the Astral Plane


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> >.> an INTP that's bad at math? That's like an ENTP that's bad at Psychology.


 
Oh believe me, i'm miles better than i used to be. 

Thanks for the greetings. I shall now go forth & explore this place a bit more.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

me not that good at math :shocked: :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: 

Oh and hello, welcome, salutations


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


----------

